
Elon Musk quietly tinkers with education - apeace
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/first-space-then-auto-now-elon-musk-quietly-tinkers-with-education/?amp=1
======
philip142au
Make a human programming language, you put a VR on a human and a
reward/punishment system wired into the brain, you teach the human via the VR.

